# Buffalo bandsaw blade size



## Freedomfarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey there! 
I'm new to your forum, found it while searching about an old cheap Buffalo Bandsaw I was gifted with a while back.
It was practically unused but the tires, belt and blade were missing...oh and the manual too. 
I have found the tires and belt but really dont know specs on the blade. Anyone have any ideas that would help? 
Buffalo 81000
I'd like to get it working just to have it in my shop, I'd appreciate any help at all.
Thanks
FF


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*unless someone has one....*

You may have to measure the wheels for your blade length. Dummies like me write the length on the blade cover so I know length it is.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23514
A tape measure is probably the only thing that will flex around the wheels, but you may have to spring clamp it on to prevent needing five more hands. You should lower the wheel to the bottom then raise it up about 4 or 5 turns to find a center dimension, then take your measurement. A standard length is 93.5 ", yours may be different.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Olson-Saw-F...-93-5-x-1-2-/111235220173?hash=item19e622c2cd


----------



## Freedomfarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks!
The model I have is the 3 wheel bench top type. I used a string as the tape measure was a pain and came up with 69.5 inches but I didn't adjust the tension as you mentioned, I'll re measure that.
im assuming the width would be 3/8" so I'll go from there 
Thanks again!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*see if it looks like one of these*

Here's some 3 wheel bandsaw images:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006

It may help you to identify yours a bit better. :blink:

The 3 wheeled types use a thinner blade so it can better flex around the smaller wheels. Bandsaw Blades Direct.com and other places will weld them to your specified length.
This guy is a bandsaw expert:
http://www.manta.com/c/mmc3znn/iturra-design

This one cool!


----------



## Freedomfarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

here is a pic like the one I have


----------



## mitblan (Nov 28, 2015)

I know this is a little late but if you still haven't found the right blade it does take a 70" blade or at least that's what my dad had with the one he gave me just today... exact same band saw. He's had it for years and it's served him well.


----------



## BlueknightRider (Dec 17, 2017)

Freedomfarmer said:


> Hey there!
> I'm new to your forum, found it while searching about an old cheap Buffalo Bandsaw I was gifted with a while back.
> It was practically unused but the tires, belt and blade were missing...oh and the manual too.
> I have found the tires and belt but really dont know specs on the blade. Anyone have any ideas that would help?
> ...


70 to 70 1/2 inches long works on mine.


----------

